# Seiko 6m26-8050 "dancing hands"



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

What a crazy movement. From the 1990s when quartz was the future and fifteen seconds a month was so much better than cosc that it probably didn't seem worth trying to improve the accuracy of quartz, this movement packs everything the 7t movements were doing with six hands into a three hander. Turn the crown to change modes and the hands swirl around to the appropriate point on the dial. When you're done, they smoothly pick up the time again. There is a perpetual calendar, chrono, timer and alarm. There's even a mode where the hands just dance for the hell of it.

Absolutely bonkers. I can't believe this example is as clean as it is. I've been after one for a while and I got lucky with this. I like watches that contain abandoned technology and I love JDM discontinued models.

This came in a few different versions including a Sus, but I think this is the one.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

these are impressive things found this on wus

https://forums.watchuseek.com/f304/seiko-6m26-auto-calendar-review-modem-burner-300723.html

and a vid of the watch in action


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I had one of these, and made a youtube video of it last year...regulars may remember it...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

@badgersdad Andy thats the nicest design ive seen on a dancing hands and with all the functions incorporated via modes controlled in the date window it keeps the dial clean. Nice, where did you find it? I cant find another for sale.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

@NigelpI've had an ebay alert on for a while. This one came from Slovenia. There is a silver dial in the same case that is pretty nice and comes up more often than this black sunburst. These GS/KS case shapes tend to go for a bit more - maybe £150-180. I was the only bidder on this. Just lucky.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> @NigelpI've had an ebay alert on for a while. This one came from Slovenia. There is a silver dial in the same case that is pretty nice and comes up more often than this black sunburst. These GS/KS case shapes tend to go for a bit more - maybe £150-180. I was the only bidder on this. Just lucky.


 its another off the radar jdm seiko that should be worth more like the KQ GQ. Enjoy it.


----------



## paulbravery (Nov 18, 2017)

Similar movement, no date though.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eutu1 (Apr 16, 2020)

I've been trying to sell mine for a while now. Purchased in 2001, little to no ware, perfect working condition, all original box and papers with warranty ard.

Contact me if interested. EU based.

Actual video of watch


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Eutu1 said:


> I've been trying to sell mine for a while now. Purchased in 2001, little to no ware, perfect working condition, all original box and papers with warranty ard.
> 
> Contact me if interested. EU based.
> 
> Actual video of watch


 So your first post is a sales pitch? Bye …


----------



## Eutu1 (Apr 16, 2020)

it'salivejim said:


> So your first post is a sales pitch? Bye …


 Was interested in finding it a right home instead of sitting in a box in a drawer as it has for the last 18 years. Because the watch is working perfectly without any service and has genuinely serious accuracy.

I've upgraded to more premium watches since and I just thought that someone might be interested in this 6M26 mechanism and from what I read about it, the odds of finding one in good shape are pretty rare.

Don't want to get into any trouble with my "pitch". Sorry for that.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Eutu1 said:


> Was interested in finding it a right home instead of sitting in a box in a drawer as it has for the last 18 years. Because the watch is working perfectly without any service and has genuinely serious accuracy.
> 
> I've upgraded to more premium watches since and I just thought that someone might be interested in this 6M26 mechanism and from what I read about it, the odds of finding one in good shape are pretty rare.
> 
> Don't want to get into any trouble with my "pitch". Sorry for that.


 That's fine, but there are forum rules in place to protect members. It's also good etiquette to have a quick read of the rules before firing off a 'Buy my watch' post.

It's an interesting movement, agreed, and I'm pretty sure eBay would have a wide audience.

Or stick around and chat 5hite about watches


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

badgersdad said:


> What a crazy movement. From the 1990s when quartz was the future and fifteen seconds a month was so much better than cosc that it probably didn't seem worth trying to improve the accuracy of quartz, this movement packs everything the 7t movements were doing with six hands into a three hander. Turn the crown to change modes and the hands swirl around to the appropriate point on the dial. When you're done, they smoothly pick up the time again. There is a perpetual calendar, chrono, timer and alarm. There's even a mode where the hands just dance for the hell of it.
> 
> Absolutely bonkers. I can't believe this example is as clean as it is. I've been after one for a while and I got lucky with this. I like watches that contain abandoned technology and I love JDM discontinued models.
> 
> ...





Nigelp said:


> these are impressive things found this on wus
> 
> https://forums.watchuseek.com/f304/seiko-6m26-auto-calendar-review-modem-burner-300723.html
> 
> and a vid of the watch in action


 This is incredible, I have never seen this movement before. Thank you both for sharing.

Cheers.

Dimi


----------



## JayK (Apr 15, 2020)

These dancing hands have got me interested.....Great post


----------



## Eutu1 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------

